# Legal Issues and Apitherapy



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

Listen to your Wife!


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

jrbbees said:


> Listen to your Wife!


Well, let's see, you've talked to an attorney numerous times. Sounds like you've been getting good legal council on the matter. The problem is you're not listening


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

You might want to check on what apitherapists do to protect themselves. I believe legal issues are covered as part of the Charles Mraz Apitherapy Conference.


----------

